# What nubian lines do you like?



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

As I have mentioned a few other places, I am adding to my herd this year with a few nubians(currently have mainly ND). I currently do not show but who knows in the future when my human kids get a little bigger. Anyway, what names do you look for when you are wanting to add good milking lines to your herd? I have found a doe I like with Jacob's Pride and 6M galaxy in her lines. Any thoughts?


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

Nubians come in many different bloodlines. Some do not mix well with others. You should figure out what you want and what you like and then search out those bloodlines.

Jacobs Pride is built upon Six M, so they are a good match. Need to do research on each member of the pedigree though and check out the milk volume of the doe you are interested in..... some are more showy and don't have the milk volume of Six M. Alot from the other side of the family tree could hold questions, if they aren't both Six M or Jacobs Pride.

Also remember to have any nubian you are interested in checked for G6S before purchase.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Jacob's Pride is a really nice line; 6M Galaxy not so much... Other lines I like are: Grande Ronde, Kastdemur's, Saada, Remuda, My Enchanted Acres, Royal Cedars, Lakeshore, Blissberry, Hoanbu, Copperhill, and Alize.  All of the afore mentioned breeders have websites, except for CopperHill. But these are top of the line breeders that will put milk in the pail, and be competitive in the ring.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi again Stacie, I think I know the doeling that you are referring to. If its the little day old doe on stl craigslist from Troy, MO, then I know the girl who is selling her and I highly recommend her. Her name is Rachel and shes very young but she takes great care of her goats and is very professional. Last year I bought my herdsire, Fonzie, from her and I have been very pleased with him. He wont be a year old until May but he bred all my girls and we should get the first kids from him later this month. I'm fairly certain that the doeling and buckling she has for sale now are from the same dam because I recognize all those names in the lines you listed. The dam is a great milking doe from what I saw. In fact I would be calling her up to beat you to her, except that I probably dont want to add a full sibling to my herdsire to the herd as Im not ready for another buck anytime soon.

Heres a pic of Fonzie that is not too good and a couple months old but will give you an idea if you want to see a coming yearling buck from those lines...


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

If she is selling a one day old bottle baby, I would make sure it gets enough colostrum.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

My nubians are built on Pruitville and Price O the field. I really like those! Those 2 herds are related as well.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Mine have Hill's Acres, Kastdemur's, Easy-Stream, Lakeshore, Goldthwaite and some others. All very nice lines. Jacob's Pride is very competitive in showing and typically has a Champion, Reserve Champion or class winners at Nationals.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I have always been more old school on the bloodlines but we have added some new stock to our farm just lately. I have always had good results with the Hagler, Infinity, Foxwood and Piccolo Joes lines, but we added some Saada, B.E.S.T., Spots of Sandale (our Piccolo Joes actually has Spots of Sandales for a great, great grandsire), Spring's-Meadow and Price O The Field.

I have two does that share a Foxwood buck that have been our two best does. I know there are better milking lines out there but our Piccolo Joes produces around 2 gallons a day.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

The CL doeling is a double POF, line bred. I'm sure Tim would tell you more about the contributors if you asked.

Six M and Jacob are so far back that I would not even consider them as contributors. In fact they do not register on ADGA planning chart.

If you like the doeling, and the udder of the Dam, I say go for it.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

She is going to keep them until weaned  I think I'm going to go for it. I am new to nubians so just trying to find good stock to start with. Where would I go to research the different lines? Is there a pllace to do that?


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

To search lines, I'd just google "Nubian Goats For Sale" as that is how I found a lot of websites. Most places will give a lot of information on their websites as well. 

My lines include Loveland, which is out of Missouri. They do a ton of breeding..... some really nice goats.... I really like the goats I got from them..... They do a lot of breedings from the big name farms.

My other does came from Nubilop-Acres..... I just LOVE their goats. I have a doeling on reserve :leap: .... I currently own 3 does (2 yearlings) and a 2 year old that didn't take.... :sigh: will just try again next year..... but they did real good at least years shows. 

I also love My Enchanted Acres as Goat Song mentioned. I have 3 doelings and a buckling reserved from there! These goats should cross really well with my Nubilop lines as Nubilop has crossed the two before.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

When I study bloodlines, I go to the website and look at all the pics, pics of udders, and who contributed what trait that I like and did they contribute it consistantly with all their animals? These are the lines I like: Blissberry, Lakeshore, Kastdemur, Saada. There are several farms that carry these lines predominatly in their herd so it's fun to go researching their bloodlines when I see one I like that comes up for sale. Though I warn you, the more you learn about bloodlines, the more you will be itching to go AI!!! :greengrin:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not fond of nubians for milking, but my doe is a kastemur's/easy-stream doe (she's a dorsey-lane herself), and she does ok for milking. I prefer my saanen, though. A lot more milk and a lot less fuss (tal hates her udder being messed with).

If you're looking for a heavy milking doe, then look at her records, not her name.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

I much prefer my Manchas to Nubians, but I second the Nubilop goats. I really like the look of their Nubians and I was happy that since I didn't have a Mancha buck to breed my girls to last fall and had to use a Nubian buck, that my friends had a buck out of Nubilop stock to breed them to.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Goat Joy, that is already in the back of my head :ROFL: So I am also looking at how to get that done and how much straws? run :shrug: I have friends with cows and hubby used to have pigs that they AI'd so I am guessing it is the same with about anything. (Had several myself to get my last baby  )


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Someone needs to stop me though. I have emailed a couple farms and asked to be added to their wait lists. I am in serious trouble :slapfloor: Someone take away my computer FAST!!!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Straw prices vary greatly, but definitely doable. I AI'ed my first goats last fall and it wasn't that hard. I would think it is actually easier than pigs or cattle since you put the speculum inside the doe and can clearly see the opening to the cervix which is where you put the sheath/straw into to deposit the semen.

Check out www.biogenicsltd.com they have supplies and straws for sale from some really nice bucks. I will warn you though, shipping is EXPENSIVE!

Waiting lists are so fun to be on..... oops, I wasn't supposed to say that was I?


----------

